# 1st brisket on 22.5 WSM this weeknd



## peelin' drag (Oct 21, 2005)

Alright fellas. Got it seasoned and even made some jerky when my my son was home for Easter. I have a 14 lb packer brisket, which I will trim. I have gone to Virtual bullet site and got some ideas. Going to start my fire minion style with a full basket of Kingsford Blue and some wood chunks. I want to do it at 225-250 max. 
If I want to have it for lunch saturday bout 1:00, what time do I need to put it on on friday night? There are so many variations. I will be using my Maverick meat and grate thermometer. 
Would you let it get to room temp before putting on smoker? 
How far into the cook would you wrap?
What's the best temp on brisket or do you go by sight and feel? I'm not injecting and will be rubbing it down. I would like some ideas from my 2 cool brethren on your WSM brisket experiences. Thanks.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

You need to put it on around 10pm sat night, it will be ready sometime between 6-10 am sunday. Do you trust your pit to cook all night?

I like to cook brisket to around 200 degrees. I usually wrap it at around 150-155. Let it rest in a cooler for a few hours before to serve it.

Good luck


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

I would allow 10-12 hours cook time for a 14 lb brisket. We cook ours at about 225 degrees until internal temp is about 150-160, then wrap in foil. Continue to cook until internal is about 190. Pull it and put in cooler to rest for at least an hour. It can stay in the cooler for quite a long time until you are ready to slice and serve.


----------



## 2hours2thecoast (May 1, 2006)

All of these comments are great if you trust your cooker over night while you are asleep. If not, I suggest you backwards plan from when you go to bed. Get 4-5 hours of smoke on it, wrap it and put in oven. You can set the over at 200 or so and not have to worry. You do not get any more smoke on brisket after you wrap, so that will not change quality. I personally do not like to use oven because house smells a bit like smoke and I like to cook outside, so we usually eat brisket in the evenings at supper. That being said, I cannot tell a difference when I smoke, then wrap and use oven and doing it all outside. Get up by 8:00 and check your internal temp. If done, put in cooler. If not, turn up the heat. If I keep a brisket in cooler (especially for a long time), I usually throw a bunch of newspaper on the bottom, which mops up any spilt juices, and then throw some layers on the top for added insulation.


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Can't go off of "feel" or "xxx hours per lb" to get exactly right, but start with about 8 hours at 225-250 and start checking temp... Do like RB II and most everyone else here says - check internal temp with thermometer and wrap around 160 degrees in tin foil (re-season outside of brisket on meat side before wrapping). Leave thermometer in it or check it after an hour. When internal temp hits 185-190, pull it and wrap in a towel and put in an old ice chest (not your favorite ice chest - it will warp the chest!). Or just wrap in 2 old towels and set high enough that the dogs can't get to, for about an hour. If you go to 2 or 3hrs in the chest or towels, it may fall apart when you try to slice it (there's worse things that could happen!).

T-BONE (tpool)


----------



## CaptJack (Jun 13, 2004)

first time....
i'd start it at least 15 hours before
maybe more because you don't know what pitfalls you might have during the cook


----------



## texastkikker (Dec 24, 2008)

I like to cook mine for appx. 1hr per pound at 235Â°F. 60% of the time it is naked on the pit...the last 40% wrapped in foil.....fat up always. Actually did one this past Saturday as well as a smoked beer-butt chicken. Turned out pretty darn good! Definitely let it rest for 30 minutes to an hour in a cooler as said above before slicing....don't worry it will still be piping hot.

I also put an aluminum pan filled with water below the grates in the cooking chamber.....helps it stay moist. Use a pan that you can trash afterwards if you use this trick....it will be nasty after the smoke.

I always start mine in the AM planning to eat for supper. If I have to get up at 4:15 AM to make that happen so be it, there are always hunting and fishing shows on TV.

I would assume that your pit will not be able to maintain the proper temp for that long of a period without regular attendance. I usually have to stoke my fire every hour.

To answer your questions......I cook to internal temp of 185Â°F.....dry rub only......I usually pull brisket out of the fridge as soon as I get out there, then light fire. once the fire is right I slap her on....usually about 30 minutes to get the charcoal burnt off and the smoke rolling from the Oak.

Good Luck. According to the wife my 1st brisket was my best!!!!!!! and that was 7 years ago.


----------



## peelin' drag (Oct 21, 2005)

Thanks fellas.


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

tpool said:


> Can't go off of "feel" or "xxx hours per lb" to get exactly right, but start with about 8 hours at 225-250 and start checking temp... Do like RB II and most everyone else here says - check internal temp with thermometer and wrap around 160 degrees in tin foil (re-season outside of brisket on meat side before wrapping). Leave thermometer in it or check it after an hour. When internal temp hits 185-190, pull it and wrap in a towel and put in an old ice chest (not your favorite ice chest - it will warp the chest!). Or just wrap in 2 old towels and set high enough that the dogs can't get to, for about an hour. If you go to 2 or 3hrs in the chest or towels, it may fall apart when you try to slice it (there's worse things that could happen!).
> 
> T-BONE (tpool)


 I actually started doing this every time. My smoker isn't great at a long smoke temperature wise so I smoke it, then finish it in the oven. I ALWAYS inject mine with straight beef broth and I always select a prime brisket up front. I rub mine with Special Sh!t. This consistently gives me a stellar eating brisket. I don't do competitions so I'm not going for "pretty"...I'm going for taste.


----------



## fattrout (Jun 19, 2013)

i cook mine at 250 the whole time, no foil crutch for me. i cook it straight through the stall. When i can probe the thickest part of the flat with no resistance its done. My personal majic number is 203 internal temp.


----------



## fattrout (Jun 19, 2013)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1743514


----------



## 8weight (Mar 24, 2016)

Personally I like to cook lower and slower....around 210-215.


----------



## Mikeg77583 (Jul 11, 2014)

Any salt and pepper only people in here ??? Brisket injection ? ... What about trimming?


----------



## 8weight (Mar 24, 2016)

Mikeg77583 said:


> Any salt and pepper only people in here ??? Brisket injection ? ... What about trimming?


Salt and Pepper only...just like Franklin.


----------



## Lagniappe2008 (Jan 20, 2008)

I cooked 12 briskets on my pit the other night, and it took me 11 hours. I cooked two briskets this weekend and they were done in 6 (along with 2 racks of ribs). You don't have to cook slow to make an excellent brisket.


----------

